# Baby K'tan hanging too low? (pics)



## Midnightie

In regards to my previous thread about my baby k'tan seeming too big. https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/575659-can-you-adjust-baby-ktan-sewing-maching.html

Here are some pictures of me wearing my baby. 

https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o141/diavolina666/DSC05600.jpg

He tends too do this with his head a lot too. He has a pretty good head support but likes to sway his head to the back. 

https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o141/diavolina666/DSC05603.jpg

Maybe I'm overreacting and he's just fine, but sometimes it feels as if my belly is pressing against his and if he's a little higher that wouldn't happen. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Kota

He looks fine to me, If its comfortable for you both then I wouldn't worry about it. if its still comfy to have him a little higher then you could do either. I certainly don't think he's to low though.


----------



## Rachel_C

If you're comfortable, it looks perfectly safe but I do see what you mean. When I wear LO, I like her head to be within easy kissing distance and that's what seems most comfortable for us both.

Is there no way to adjust how it fits without sewing it?


----------



## lynnikins

it is a good BF position that one lol but yes i can see how you think it might be low, i end up with EJ's head higher but he is a long baby so even low his head comes up quite high


----------



## Tammyz25

as long as you are comfortable i would say you are ok :) but if you want it a little tighter i would recommend washing and drying it. this will shrink it up a bit. hope this helps!


----------



## Surreal

I'm not familiar with the K'tan, but is it like the Moby? For me, I'll just tighten everything up, and with Eli he'll start out really close to my face, and once I get moving about, he'll drop a little(stretchy fabric) to a more comfortable position, without going too far.

Maybe try that? It looks like a wrap, to me? :shrug: :blush:

As for the belly thing... sometimes I worry about my boobs in LO's stomach! :lol: But, he seems fine there, so I stopped worrying about it. If it's too uncomfortable, they certainly will let you know by fussing!


----------



## Midnightie

Surreal said:


> I'm not familiar with the K'tan, but is it like the Moby? For me, I'll just tighten everything up, and with Eli he'll start out really close to my face, and once I get moving about, he'll drop a little(stretchy fabric) to a more comfortable position, without going too far.
> 
> Maybe try that? It looks like a wrap, to me? :shrug: :blush:

It is like the Moby, however it's not one size fits all. It comes in different sizes and it's like 2 big rings of fabric connected by a smaller ring that you wear in the form of an x on your body and put baby in different positions in it.


----------



## NaturalMomma

It looks a tad low, but if you're comfy then it's fine. It looks like it's just a little bit lower than your hips (correct me if I'm wrong) and you want it to be right on your hips. However, with the K'tan it can be hard to do that since it's in different sizes. My K'tan sits a little bit higher than my hips, but the next size up would be too low.


----------

